# Short nails



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Not sure if this is the right place for this. 
My boy has very short nails, I never clip them. I try to only play intensive games when we're on a grass field, but sometimes during fetch the ball goes off and he makes some sudden turns and stops on stone. He then often returns with a bloody nail. 

I have called my vet about this and the assistant told me that there isn't much to do if I'm not letting him play too wild on hard surfaces. She said it might be due to a "wrong" way of walking, which cannot be fixed. 
The vet herself had noticed his short nails when I went there a few months ago (for something else) and asked me if I cut them, she then made a note about his nails being naturally too short. 

Anybody experience with this? 

Hope the photos are clear enough.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

My dog has the exact same nails! I clipped them when he was a puppy but as an adult they never grow. The vet asked why I clipped them so short & I told him I don't ever do them now that he's older. So strange.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

I also clipped mine once when he was a little puppy. But just a tiny amount. The clippers have been stored since then to never be used again..


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

If it's not detrimental to their health in any way, I'd be very happy! I hate cutting nails.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Some bite their nails. I know of a labrador. I think it is a luxury not to have to clip/sand


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

My dog definitely bites his nails, I often hear a quite loud clicking sounds.

I disliked it very much the first and only time I clipped his nails, horrible. I was continuously afraid to cut too much. In that sense it's great. I just have to be extra careful for him not to do anything too enthusiastically on hard surfaces.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

I just came back from the vet. Didn't visit her because of the nails, but as I was already there I asked about it. She was slightly worried, as she suspects it may have to do with a "wrong" way of walking, which may imply he has hip problems. She asked me to record him walking, from behind and his side, for her to see if an x-ray is needed.

Just putting this up here for future readers.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

It seems kinda strange the way they're worn all the way to the soft tissue like that, but I'd be thinking of some deficiency in his diet unless he was constantly pacing on concrete.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

@Steve Strom
Our walks are mainly on hard surfaces, like side walks (concrete) and asphalt. 
The nails on the front paws aren't as bad as his back paws, but still short. They are however more pointy. I took new photos of it, front and back. It does console me a little bit seeing they are both short. Chances of what my vet suspects may be the culprit are slim I suppose. 










back:


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Before the house fire I had a wide covered cement front porch. The paps went out the front door into their yard. They'd hang out on the porch if they wanted shade. I rarely ever had to cut their back nails and only needed to trim the front. The cement works like an emery board, keeping the nails down. Now I feel like I'm clipping nails all the time, no more cement.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

@Deb
I really hope it is something like that. Thats easily managed, although walking on soft surfaces is a bit of challenge in my neighborhood, but I can figure something out. 
It's the hip thing I don't even want to think about..


----------

